# Is a Silicone Sea Anemone Ornament Safe for Bettas?



## daisyrules406 (Oct 28, 2014)

I bought Jardin Silicone Aquarium Fish Tank Sea Anemone Ornament from Amazon for my betta fish's tank. It's made of that koosh ball material and I don't know if that is safe for my betta fish or not. It has an oily smell to it. I rinsed it really well, but I am not sure if I should put this in my betta's tank.
Should I return it or use it?


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

I've read on this forum that people have had problems with those, they start disintegrating and leave bits in the water, and also stink up the tank...

It's a shame, I've seen them and they are pretty.


----------



## daisyrules406 (Oct 28, 2014)

Ew! Okay, thank you for the information. I'm going to send the anemone back.


----------

